# ifconfig: siocgifflags: no such device

## prosperoo_

Hola comunidad tengo mi gento instalado, ahora cuando ejecuto este comando para levantar la red 

ifconfig eth0 up 

me da el siguiente error 

ifconfig: siocgifflags: no such device

se que la red se puede levantar utilizando el demonio, pero necesito hacerlo de esta forma, por favor el que tenga alguna idea de lo que puede estas pasando escriba, saludos y gracias de ante mano

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig: siocgifflags: no such device 

 

lo que te dice es que eth0 no existe ( puedes comprobarlo con un ifconfig -a) lo que con casi toda seguridad quiere decir que no tienes soporte para ese dispositivo en tu kernel o no has compilado el módulo necesario.

saluetes

----------

## prosperoo_

Verificare de todas formas, pero me parece que no es este el caso ya que con ese mismo kenel levanto otro sistemas y lo hace perfectamente, saludos

----------

## gringo

 *prosperoo_ wrote:*   

> Verificare de todas formas, pero me parece que no es este el caso ya que con ese mismo kenel levanto otro sistemas y lo hace perfectamente, saludos

 

si estás seguro que tienes soporte, estás seguro que el dispositivo se llama eth0 y que está detectado ?

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En el caso de que el kernel no sea el problema: Revisa en /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules que nombre le tocó en suerte a tu interface de red, si necesitás que se llame eth0 y solamente hay una controladora enthernet en el sistema, ccon borrar ese archivo, udev lo va a generar de nuevo en el próximo reinicio y la interfaz se llamará eth0.

Si por el contrario hubiera mas de una interface de red, las podés renombrar editando ese archivo.

Salud!

***EDITO*** Ya que estamos, por si alguien sabe: Como se "reinicia" udev? No puede ser que haya que reiniciar la PC... (me quedé meditando esto después de escribir el mensaje, jeje)

----------

## ekz

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ***EDITO*** Ya que estamos, por si alguien sabe: Como se "reinicia" udev? No puede ser que haya que reiniciar la PC... (me quedé meditando esto después de escribir el mensaje, jeje)

 

Jeje, "esto es linux, no hay que reiniciar", con udevstart se "reinicia udev" o mejor dicho, re-lee las reglas por si hubo cambios.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Sabía que tenía que existir alguna forma de hacerlo, se agradece el dato...

Salud!

----------

